# Beach Barefoot Sandals - Knitted



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

I have tested out this pattern fairly well. These are really fun to make, fast to make, and very comfortable to wear. Have a blast, and let me know if you see any errors. Here are a couple of pics to give you an idea of what you're making.


----------



## geo7172 (Nov 16, 2011)

thanks for the pattern. Beautiful. i'm going to try this.


----------



## joannearizona (May 12, 2012)

I, too, have downloaded your pattern and thank you very much. There are a couple people on my Christmas list that these will be great stocking stuffers for.


----------



## wooly-minded (Feb 4, 2012)

I have only recently heard of these and they would be perfect for my daughter. Thanks for the pattern, I am definitely going to try it.


----------



## sherneff44 (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I will be making these for my grand daughters very soon.


----------



## karlie1056 (Apr 24, 2012)

thanks for the pattern I will be making some for my daughter


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I am so anxious to start these that I just might skip breakfast! Bet my adult daughter would like these, too!


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

I hate wearing shoes so I'm giving these a try and know one of my GD would love a pair. Thanks for sharing


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

I'd like to make a pair for my stepdaughter.


----------



## Minnow (May 8, 2012)

I've never seen them before. Aren't they neat. Love them


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

KnottyMe..thanks so much for generously sharing this great pattern...I think I might try it without the beads first..as I don't have the right type of beads...
So many possibilities.

Hugs and God Bless,

Camilla


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

You are all very welcome. I'll be looking forward to seeing pictures of your sandals and hearing about your experience with the yarn you choose!


----------



## Dot-I (Jun 25, 2011)

Please help a 'dumb-dumb' How are these worn??? And what is the advantage of them???


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

If you open the pattern download you will see a picture of a sandal on my foot. Sorry I couldn't find a nice foot model.

I would call these foot jewelry, basically. My sister wears them with flip-flops to dress them up a bit. They are for fun.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

You are NOT a dumb dumb Dot...
If you never seen them before that is a great question.

The LARGE loop you fit your foot into...then your second or third to your large toe you put the loop around..
No biggie...



Dot-I said:


> Please help a 'dumb-dumb' How are these worn??? And what is the advantage of them???


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

thanks everso for the pattern, have downloaded ready to try.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Dot-I said:


> Please help a 'dumb-dumb' How are these worn??? And what is the advantage of them???


Decorative like foot jewelry hence "bare-foot sandal" and no you are not stupid (I just found a spoiled packet of cream cheese in my canned goods cupboard, now that's stupid)--I challenge the first person to make one and photo it on their foot! Really cute and that is why a lot of grand daughters will enjoy these. Not really a sandal because there isn't a sole or is that soul or solo or Seoul--no that's a city--well spell check okayed all spellings but not the city unless you capitalize the "s".

Thanks for the pattern Knottyme! My 88 yo friend will love this pattern--she's an avid crocheter and makes things for anybody's grand daughter.


----------



## Dot-I (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for the education. I'm with you alol that would be a great present for grands. It is now on my list too. Thank you very much. I love this web site and everyone on here who is so helpful and not making anyone feel dumb!!!


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

LOL, Ask4j, I have probably done more mindless things than that! My fridge and microwave sit next to each other. I can't tell you how many times they get mixed up.

Maybe we should rename these sandals as No Sole on Mio!

Just thought of another use, Dot-I. You can walk in the surf with these without ruining them.


----------



## Dot-I (Jun 25, 2011)

I love them and plan to make them SOON for my grand daughter
Thank you for all your patience. I now feel very intelligent! And one up on my teenage granddaughter...


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Not just for the young (I hope!). I'm 71 and the first pair I make is for ME, then I will make a pair for my DD. She always wore toe rings, which I thought were a bit much, but, hey, whatever makes one happy! I bought her a toe ring from a jewelry party and she loved it. She will love these, too. I go barefoot a lot and these will be such fun to wear. I will please myself! I am grateful for the pattern.


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Naughtyme My GD will like these.


----------



## Crafty Gardener (Aug 9, 2012)

How lovely, thanks for the pattern.


----------



## sandrap (May 25, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. I've just tried one and think I must be misinterpreting the instructions for knitting together.

It's "Skip every 2 sts on the anklet" that I'm having trouble with- I had to stretch the foot triangle a lot to achieve this and then the finished sandal wouldn't go over my foot! 

Any ideas to help me, please?


----------



## tcase6092 (Jun 10, 2012)

Love this pattern.


----------



## sandrap (May 25, 2011)

sandrap said:


> Thank you for the pattern. I've just tried one and think I must be misinterpreting the instructions for knitting together.
> 
> It's "Skip every 2 sts on the anklet" that I'm having trouble with- I had to stretch the foot triangle a lot to achieve this and then the finished sandal wouldn't go over my foot!
> 
> Any ideas to help me, please?


I've sorted myself out!

I skipped one stitch on the anklet and that worked perfectly.


----------



## Joanne5 (Feb 12, 2011)

Where do I find the pattern? Thank you.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you! I have never found a knitted pattern for these and all the crocheted patterns have a 'string tie' that is really a pain to make and probably to wear. going to love trying this one out. Is this the only design you have done? I think I have a knitted butterfly that would be so cute on these,....


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

I have a friend who has been wanting some of these. Thank you so much for the pattern.


----------



## skateskris (Oct 26, 2012)

When I lived in S. Africa my cousin and I made similar from ribbon and material flowers ,happy days ,going to make these too thanks for the pattern and the memories


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

In the pattern - the joining part - it says to purl 3 together, can't quite understand as you have one stitch from the stitches on the needle and you pick up one stitch from the band, where is the third stitch from?

Marg
NS Canada


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh dear. It made sense at the time. Maybe I was counting the stitch that was still on the needle from finishing the instep triangle? I'll have to make another to see what I was trying to explain. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Kalic0 (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for this pattern. I understand that they are meant to be "soalless" but I think I will also try adding them to flop/flop soals I have been meaning to reuse. I can't wear flip/flops as the plastic or leather straps rubs between my toes and I am too sensative there.


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

Kalic0 said:


> Thanks for this pattern. I understand that they are meant to be "soalless" but I think I will also try adding them to flop/flop soals I have been meaning to reuse. I can't wear flip/flops as the plastic or leather straps rubs between my toes and I am too sensative there.


That might be possible to do if you can find a way to attach it to the soles. My sister wears her barefoot sandals with flip-flops to "dress them up". I wonder if you could yarn bomb that part of the flip-flop that goes between the toe with baby yarn to make them softer? Good luck with that endeavor.


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

I had a problem joining the triangle to the bracelet part, getting it centred, so I did a little revision - I made the triangle part as per your pattern, left it on the needle, then cast on 14 stitches, knit across the 14 stitches plus the triangle, cast on another 14 stitches. Then made the bracelet part the same as your pattern, and cast off. (I found I only needed 43 stitches to go round my ankle as the yarn I used was quite stretchy.) Goes quicker this way rather than having to join the two pieces. Thank you for the pattern and the inspiration. They are so quick and easy to make, I plan to make a lot for my summer craft sale.
Marg
NS Canada


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

That's super, Marg! I tried going in that direction to begin with, but didn't take the same approach as you did. Good luck in your sales.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Have a daughter living on Kauai..these will be PERFECT for!! VBG!! She just learned to knit last year..never too old to learn! In fact - gave her my extra KX 350 Brother knitting Machine - we'll knit together,long distance!!

Thank you so much for the pattern and all the extra tips!

Sandra in Colorado


----------



## mom7plus (Sep 15, 2014)

HI! How pretty!
This is my first time knitting with beads and it is FUN!
I have a problem on row 14 of the Foot Triangle section. If I do the (YO, Bd/K, YO, K1) three times I am lacking a stitch for the K2 edge. What am I doing wrong? Do you know? Thank you for your help.
-Carol


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

I can download this pattern but I can't read it because the print is too light. Has anyone else had this problem? I want this pattern, any suggestions?


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

raelkcol said:


> I can download this pattern but I can't read it because the print is too light. Has anyone else had this problem? I want this pattern, any suggestions?


See if this helps. I just changed the font and font size.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

afoster said:


> See if this helps. I just changed the font and font size.


That did it! Thank you so much.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

afoster said:


> See if this helps. I just changed the font and font size.


That did it! Thank you so much.


----------

